# How to give colors in a new concrete wall



## skdc14 (Mar 17, 2015)

Friends. I am from India and new in this forum.

I am really interested in designing my wall. (rock design) I have already plastered my wall yesterday and stamped a rock design in it. Now how to give natural color of stone in the concrete design. 
1. what concrete color to use ?
2. Can I use Quikrete concrete color now by using sponge ?
3. What is the other option available ?
I have seen in youtube clips that people are using spray also. What are the spray available ?

Can any one please tell me the technique to give colors in walls instead of mixing the colorant in the concrete mixture.

Thanks


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I've only done this once, so I'm no expert, but I had success mixing concrete coloring into Drylok and putting that as a top layer on my background.


----------



## Rina (Oct 21, 2015)

I found Krylon colors useful for spraying, creating shadows etc for a rock design wall, could be a good option.


----------

